# Mahindra 4025 w/loader/joystick lever



## Geronimoejoe (Mar 9, 2020)

I have a Mahindra 4025 tractor with an ML 232 Loader. I have broken the joystick control handle for the second time. It is obvious the metal used on this economy model is under par, because I was not pulling hard on it at all. 
Anywho, I need to find a part number for the joystick handle itself. The ML232 loader manual doesn't show the handle, and I purchased one before, but I hate to drive that far to get one.
Anyone know what the part number is? I'm hoping I can find one from a 3rd party reseller, cause maybe better metal ?
Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

My experience Buhler built loaders on 25 series tractors were equipped with Nimco valves. They were nothing to brag about, agreed. Does any of this look familiar?

https://parts.mahindrausa.com/dealerview/illustration.aspx


----------



## Geronimoejoe (Mar 9, 2020)

Fed up
Ur right. The clutch was slipping after 20 hours. I had a mechanic that used to work (mechanic) at Mahindra (local) tell me that they used to send off the clutch disks for rebuild because they were crappy clutches. I keep the clutch pedal tied down so I don't have to pull it to unstick the clutch when it locks up overnight from the humidity here. 
When I pulled the battery to replace it at 50 hours, I took pictures of the crappy metal used for the "battery box", and it was nearly rusted down completely. I raised H**l with the main office for Mahindra USA about the clutch while it was still under the power train "warranty" and was told it was not considered part of the power train. I guess I'll take the broken joystick lever and have it machined from a good piece of steel.
BTW, when I click the link you sent, it takes me to a search box for the nearest Mahindra dealer. I'm thinking I'll just see what they'll offer me for a trade-in at Kubota after I fix the joystick. 
Never again. Never with Mahindra, at least.
Thanks


----------

